# splitine what the story .................



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

did you lose a good buck with a 270 or something?just curious cause i caught a glance of your new avatar and your signature has that comment.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase....You know it's a great story.

Just tell the Truth.....


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

It is a great story!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Truth Shall Set You Free.........or 

you can remain inprisoned by your held within hatred for the worlds most popular whitetail round.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis, All the BS'n we have done....and I have never heard this story!!!:shifty: So I am looking forward to hearing it from Chase!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, I would love to tell it but it is best told by Chase. 

BTW, do you two want to go to South Florida to pick up a boat in a couple of weeks? We can fish on the way down, I know where there is a bunch of Baby Tarpon and loads of Snook.......


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Too Flashy? You think it will make me look Fat?


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Come on Chase! I have a little curious of your disdain for the 270 myself. Let's hear it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Now remember Curtis, Jimmy can't fish on a Shearwater any longer, you might have to pass that one up.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Garbo,
You get that one and your gonna have to buy another boat to fish off of, it's to dang pretty to get bloody and slimy. You'd also have to invest heavily in turtle wax!

BTW: I'm down for the road trip to go pick it up!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Now remember Curtis, Jimmy can't fish on a Shearwater any longer, you might have to pass that one up.


.

*He has already scolded me for considering it, but I like the T-top. We'll See. I wish it was a different color...........kinda flashy to me.*

*Chase, do you still have access to that Skidder, and some way of moving it 50 miles or so? *


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

*Chase, do you still have access to that Skidder, and some way of moving it 50 miles or so? *[/QUOTE]

I think an escavator with the floating tracks would be better for what your trying to accomplish, either that or 13 honda fourwheelers.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats the story with the 270? I want to hear it now.


----------



## JWHUNTER (May 30, 2010)

i love my .270 and i kinda wanna know y u dont lets go..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I too as a non hunter, want to hear the "mistake" I'm guessin'.

Come on TELL the story!!!

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Too Flashy? You think it will make me look Fat?


 
Holy crap that thing is SWEET!!!!! You get rid of the other un??? I am working weekends now so if you wanna do it during the week, I may be game.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

How bout the story?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Garbo said:


> Too Flashy? You think it will make me look Fat?


I think it's very slimming Curtis!!

:thumbup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> How bout the story?


x2. inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

must be a touchy subject


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

It doesn't look like he is gonna man up and post the story.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

fromthedepths said:


> did you lose a good buck with a 270 or something?just curious cause i caught a glance of your new avatar and your signature has that comment.



Is "buck" plural ?


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate a dang .257 mag, it's to slow for the fast stuff and to fast for the slow stuff.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

capt wade said:


> I hate a dang .257 mag, it's to slow for the fast stuff and to fast for the slow stuff.


Your balls hasn't dropped enough to use a mans caliber.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Garbo, Whats the story?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Is "buck" plural ?


ouch!:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I bought another .270 today.....more details coming soon, as well as the story.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *capt wade*  
_I hate a dang .257 mag, it's to slow for the fast stuff and to fast for the slow stuff._

Your balls hasn't dropped enough to use a mans caliber.:thumbsup: 
__________________
____________________________________________



.

*Dang it Man, Chase ease up...........*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Garbo, Whats the story?


 
*I would tell it had not all this anticipation built up, now it's better coming from Chase. *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *I would tell it had not all this anticipation built up, now it's better coming from Chase. *


But you tell it better.

Kinda like the story from last year with the mule and the pony.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> But you tell it better.
> 
> Kinda like the story from last year with the mule and the pony.


 
.
*Chase, don't start that.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The best part of a .270 like this:









Is you can spend a little money and about a month wait and have one of these:

















A .270 aint much good for anything but varmint hunting.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

What color is that stock?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

And whats with the story? Should we drop it? Not going to hear it.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Be Carefull Chase, 

The rifle in the lower picture is built on a Short Action.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Be Carefull Chase,
> 
> The rifle in the lower picture is built on a Short Action.


Magnum short action to be exact. .325WSM

.280AI will be set up the same way though.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Work.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is the .260 before it gets Ackley Improved.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok Curtis, go ahead and let the cat out of the bag. Tell us about the .270.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Garbo said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capt wade*
> _I hate a dang .257 mag, it's to slow for the fast stuff and to fast for the slow stuff._
> 
> ...


 *Tell me about it Garbo. Thats kinda rough to be talkin to ya fishin partner like that Spit Tune.*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

capt wade said:


> *Tell me about it Garbo. Thats kinda rough to be talkin to ya fishin partner like that Spit Tune.*


 
Spit tune. 

I about busted. Wade, that cracked me up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

capt wade said:


> *Tell me about it Garbo. Thats kinda rough to be talkin to ya fishin partner like that Spit Tune.*


Sorry Dad.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah Yeah.

So when you gonna tell us this wonderful story??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What story?


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

I aint afraid of no Chinese Spit tune..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase, I'm glad no one has seen the pics of you working on a 270 w/ a hack-saw:001_huh::001_huh::no::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Chase, I'm glad no one has seen the pics of you working on a 270 w/ a hack-saw:001_huh::001_huh::no::001_huh::001_huh:


 
*Jason, that would have worked if there would have been a way to sight it in. Not Legal, but it would have worked. Looked cool too. *


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *Jason, that would have worked if there would have been a way to sight it in. Not Legal, but it would have worked. Looked cool too. *


Alil' JB Weld and it would be legal again!!!!:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Alil' JB Weld and it would be legal again!!!!:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


 
*It was just a .270. I don't know that I would have went to that much trouble. *


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *It was just a .270. I don't know that I would have went to that much trouble. *


Yeah,,,them 270's.......might as well tie some rope to em and make it an anchor!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah,,,them 270's.......might as well tie some rope to em and make it an anchor!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


 
*Unless the boat is a kayak, a .270 won't hold it.*


----------

